# Poker table



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Just finish my new poker table top. I wanted to build a poker table that I could use the table when we were not playing poker. I found the table on craigslist and got the plans to build the poker table off of youtube. The table cost me more than I thought it was. The mdf board cast me 18.00 a sheet had to get 2 of them. The poker chips I had for a while and the epoxy cost me about 60.00 bucks. The felt and the vinyl and foam ran me 40$ 10$ for the rope light and a sheet load of staples.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Not too shabby...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Very Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*NICE....*

Beats the heck out of a footlocker pulled up between two racks in the quanson hut!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pretty cool!


----------

